# Things that you hate, but almost everyone loves



## Petezorzz (Nov 2, 2011)

Just an interesting thread for people to see others thoughts.

I recognized, that I hate some things that everyone one around me loves.

Mine:
-Shopping
-To buy shoes
-Eat a lot

What are yours?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2011)

I hate myself.

Sweet everyone loves me.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 2, 2011)

Football/Soccer


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 2, 2011)

Football


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I hate myself.
> Sweet everyone loves me.


LOL!


cube-o-holic said:


> Football/Soccer


 I LOVE Soccer! <3


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 2, 2011)

I hate the sun...
IT KEEPS MAKING ME HOT!!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 2, 2011)

Consensual sex in the missionary position.


----------



## Edward (Nov 2, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Consensual sex in the missionary position.


For the sole purpose of procreation? Or just holding hands as he stares lovingly into her eyes?


----------



## LuckyShadows (Nov 2, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Consensual sex in the missionary position.


Omg, bahahaha.

Erm, The Hunger Games series, West Side Story, and George Orwell, especially 1984.


----------



## Mnts (Nov 2, 2011)

I hate sauce, especially on the pizza.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 2, 2011)

Everyone in my school....


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 2, 2011)

Soccer AND football


----------



## insane569 (Nov 2, 2011)

talking to people and texting
and driving


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 2, 2011)

Parties, holidays, summer break, Dayan Guhong, Call of Duty and sleeping in.


----------



## stoic (Nov 2, 2011)

Coldplay


----------



## y235 (Nov 2, 2011)

soccer, basketball, dancing.


----------



## Olji (Nov 2, 2011)

I hate sauces (like Béarnaise sauce and stuff like that, brown gravy is awesome) and stuff on food.
When I eat hamburger I have a plain hamburger: Bread and meat, maybe with cheese and some times cucumbers, I don't like how the flavours mix into eachother or something...


----------



## Skullush (Nov 2, 2011)

Most sports, partying, PC games, most video games, indie music, movies, alcohol, many TV shows.

Oh, and high school. But I think a lot of people hated high school.


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 2, 2011)

Cubing.


----------



## radmin (Nov 2, 2011)

There's only two things I hate; Intolerance of other cultures, and the Dutch.


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 2, 2011)

Peanut butter.


----------



## LuckyShadows (Nov 2, 2011)

radmin said:


> There's only two things I hate; Intolerance of other cultures, and the Dutch.


 
Tsk, tsk, Mr. Powers.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Nov 2, 2011)

Most of modern music (1971+) and popular sports.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Nov 2, 2011)

^^ The above. =)

and heavy metal music. Harry Potter.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 2, 2011)

First person shooters and beer.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Nov 2, 2011)

soccer.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 2, 2011)

Mint.


----------



## chris410 (Nov 2, 2011)

Texting especially when people text while driving.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 2, 2011)

Dayan cubes


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 2, 2011)

Parities, bad edge pairs. Lol


----------



## hcfong (Nov 2, 2011)

Football - the one Americans call soccer. Don't know enough about American Football to make up my mind about it.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 2, 2011)

football/soccer is just awful all that money for kicking a ball. I don't understand how anyone can watch it.

nascar 
susan boyle 
music
iphones
kids on scooters
kids
g perms
and everyone who killed kenny. you bastards


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 2, 2011)

Subway


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 2, 2011)

Being always connected to the world through my cell phone

I mean yes cell phones are cool and extremely convenient and they're a wonder of modern technology, but I hate when people freak out that I didn't respond to their text within 20 seconds. Sometimes I just don't have my phone near me, because I simply don't want to be connected to the world right at that moment.


----------



## mariano.aquino (Nov 2, 2011)

Soccer, chocolate, grated coconut, soccer, raymond (everybody loves him, right?), soccer, fridrich method..
..and soccer =)


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 2, 2011)

when people say "I feel.... " when they mean "I think... "


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2011)

Beer.


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 2, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> g perms



So you hate G perms and almost loves them?
Not sure if almost everyone loves G perms.....

I hate T perms. I always lock up...


----------



## Mikel (Nov 2, 2011)

Country music! It's so absurd!


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 2, 2011)

Ketchup, American football, music, going to mall.


----------



## oranjules (Nov 2, 2011)

listening to music, getting drunk, reduction methods


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dubstep


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 2, 2011)

editing videos


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 2, 2011)

iphones, soccer(football everywhere else), macbook, v-cubes, fancy british people, losing weight(i take pride in being a fat asian), my science teacher, maplestory, mozilla firefox, safari, Mac OS, but the thing i <3 most in MLP WWWWWWOOOOOOOO, im now addicted


----------



## aaronb (Nov 2, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Dubstep


 
The thread is about things most people love, not hate. 

I personally hate greasy fast foods.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 2, 2011)

I hate when your using the wrong "you're" and when there using the wrong "their" over they're.


----------



## Olji (Nov 2, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I hate when your using the wrong "you're" and when there using the wrong "their" over they're.



I don't think that's so uncommon, I know plenty of people who hate it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Freeslice*

Almost every pudding ever made (I don't like chocolate/cream/cake/custard/nuts)

Many TV programmes including Top Gear, Doctor Who, Saturday night TV


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 2, 2011)

pulling a statue in public.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 2, 2011)

chocolate :/


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 2, 2011)

Modern music.


----------



## Hovair (Nov 2, 2011)

Life,tacos,drama,friends(dont tell) lol jk

*Justin Beiber!!!!!* I hate that one. I think alot of other people hate him as well though


----------



## ianography (Nov 2, 2011)

"That awkward moment when..." I absolutely despise that (unless it's actually awkward).



Athefre said:


> The thought of the possibility that a god as described in the Christian bible exists.


 
Yup. Same here.


----------



## emolover (Nov 3, 2011)

Hating on emo's, jocks and preps, natural hair color, pop music of today, every sport except running skiing snowboarding and pingpong, and private schools.


----------



## Mudkip (Nov 3, 2011)

I can think of a lot more things the other way around, but:

Facebook
football
sleeping in past 5 AM


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 3, 2011)

Not cubing? Most people (the majority of the world are non-cubers) dont not like to cube.


----------



## MalusDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I hate this thread.
/thread

loljk, I hate the idea of life having any meaning beyond what is apparent (ie what it means to you and the values shared by you and the people you interact with). Higher purpose is for people with no true purpose in their own life.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 3, 2011)

Chuck Norris.
(please don't tell anyone)


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 3, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Many TV programmes including Top Gear, Doctor Who


 
Whaaaa? That's just plain silly.

I hate big cubes (5x5+). I suck at them.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 3, 2011)

V cubes
Top Gear
Cheese
Christopher Hitchens
COD
Halo
The fact that so many people on here have put 'football/soccer'.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 3, 2011)

Television in general, v-cubes, reduction-like methods (reduction, Yau...), but mostly people questioning and/or scoffing at things they don't fully understand (really, really gets on my nerves).



scotzbhoy said:


> V cubes



I find this ironic due to your avatar.


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

Soccer/football
Pizza
Shopping
Video games
Salad dressing
Most modern music (past ~1965)
Cell phones
Touch screen devices (phones/iPods)


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 3, 2011)

i hate skin.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 3, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> I find this ironic due to your avatar.


Ah, but my avatar is not a tribute to v-cubes, but to Scotland 
I only used the v-cube because it was the biggest available, hence the flag would be clearer.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 3, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> I find this ironic


 
*hypocritical


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 3, 2011)

"soccer", "cell phones", first person shooters, social networking sites.


----------



## Mudkip (Nov 3, 2011)

I think that fact that most of us hate football/soccer disputes the fact that everyone else loves it. 
Same thing with modern music. I doubt it's a cuber thing.


----------



## Rook (Nov 3, 2011)

Religion and Facebook.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 3, 2011)

Party Rock Anthem......


----------



## Hershey (Nov 3, 2011)

Rook said:


> Religion


 
You are not the only one who doesn't like religion... There are a few of us in my school.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 3, 2011)

atheism



Hershey said:


> You are not the only one who doesn't like religion... There are a few of us in my school.


 
cool!
so atheism is an accepted answer here?
oopppsss.. you said "few" :fp


----------



## jskyler91 (Nov 3, 2011)

I totally don't mean this to come off as mean towards those who have posted about religion before me, but the thing I hate most and the thing which most people love to do is make ultimatums (especially about religion).

There is almost nothing that can be completely proven or disproven. If you examine any point fully, you will find that nothing is certain, only highly probable. For instance, I personally believe there is a creator of some kind out there (for those who disagree feel free to pm me and I will explain more of my reasons besides what is to come), whether you call this person a "God" is up to you, but there is no logic that can get around the fact that before the big bang there was nothing and now we have something. Something cannot come from Nothing, therefore something had to have started everything. Alternatively, one could very easily say that there isn't a God due to the imperfection of the universe and the fact that a true God wouldn't create such imperfections which is purely suppositional, but equally plausible. To state that there simply is or is not a God is to be making an unsupported ultimatum, because as humans with our current limitations in knowledge and perspective, we cannot know these facts for certain unless God came down and showed herself.

I understand that people normally make these ultimatums so as to seem confident in their claims, however in doing so, they are making incorrect statements. 

Oh another thing that annoys me is when people don't take the time to have intellectual conversations. Most people find them boring, but I absolutely love them!!

--End Rant


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 3, 2011)

People...


----------



## hic0057 (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't hate anything I just think people overate things. Such as Football (AFL), COD, Cricket (so boring), people saying "LOL"


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 3, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> I don't hate anything I just think people overate things. Such as Football (AFL), COD, Cricket (so boring), people saying "LOL"


 
twilight. *LOL*


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Football (AFL), Cricket (so boring)


 
wat.
You state those like facts. I love cricket and AFL, and I don't find cricket boring in the slightest. I wouldn't go to a game by myself though.


----------



## hic0057 (Nov 3, 2011)

Also...



Athefre said:


> The thought of the possibility that a god as described in the Christian bible exists.


 
The thought that we all came into existence by coincidence which is how evolution works.



jskyler91 said:


> I totally don't mean this to come off as mean towards those who have posted about religion before me, but the thing I hate most and the thing which most people love to do is make *ultimatums (especially about religion).*
> 
> There is almost nothing that can be completely proven or disproven. If you examine any point fully, you will find that nothing is certain, only highly probable. For instance, I personally believe there is a *creator of some kind out there* (for those who disagree feel free to pm me and I will explain more of my reasons besides what is to come), whether you call this person a "God" is up to you, but there is no logic that can get around the fact that before the big bang there was nothing and now we have something. *Something cannot come from Nothing*, therefore something had to have started everything. Alternatively, one could very easily say that there isn't a God due to the imperfection of the universe and the fact that a true God wouldn't create such imperfections which is purely suppositional, but equally plausible. To state that there simply is or is not a God is to be making an unsupported ultimatum, because as humans with our current limitations in knowledge and perspective, we cannot know these facts for certain unless God came down and showed herself.
> 
> ...



*ultimatums (especially about religion).*

One of the biggest ultimatums in our society is how that schools only teach the evolution side of how the world begins stating that is true according to 'scientist' and all other theories are just 'religion' nonsense. When really big bang and evolution is just a theory (that why it is called the Big Bang theory).

*creator of some kind out there*
For the world to exist there have to be something that is eternal. 'Scientist' still haven't found anything yet.

*Something cannot come from Nothing*
Yet this is what our society accepts. I don't know how 'Scientist' say this is true when it haves never been observed before.




Tim Major said:


> wat.
> You state those like facts. I love cricket and AFL, and I don't find cricket boring in the slightest. I wouldn't go to a game by myself though.


 
I'm pretty sure I state those as an opinion instead of like a fact. I don't say that I hate football, I just think is talked about too much then it deserves. I do enjoy playing football. Beach/ Backyard Cricket can be fun to play but serious cricket gets boring because it is only have 3/20 people doing something as a time while the rest just sits/stand there doing nothing.


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2011)

It's all based on faith in something (whether is be science, God, or a god). The origins of the world will never be proved. 
PERSONALLY I believe that the God of the Christian Bible created the universe. But that's just my faith. Can't prove a thing.


----------



## Weston (Nov 3, 2011)

Stop arguing religion. You're all terrible at it and you're all making me cry.


----------



## jskyler91 (Nov 3, 2011)

Weston said:


> Stop arguing religion. You're all terrible at it and you're all making me cry.


 
I agree this should not be an argument about religion thread, but I at least, do not believe my arguing skills in this area are sub par. In fact, I would say they are sup par if I may. I have spent a great deal of time studying and thinking about this topic. The argument I provided is but one of many in the area of proving a creator and eventually a "God" (I put quotes here because the definition of God varies from person to person and is thus not truly one fixed idea, but rather multiple conflicting ones). Only as a whole do all of my arguments, IMO, prove that there is a God. 



hic0057 said:


> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sooo, not to be rude (although there is no non rude way to say this), but I believe that you have the wrong definition of ultimatum as you use it is part A. 


Definition of ULTIMATUM by Merrian Webster Dictionary

: a final proposition, condition, or demand; especially : one whose rejection will end negotiations and cause a resort to force or other direct action

Examples of ULTIMATUM

She was given an ultimatum—work harder or lose her job.
<issued the ultimatum that the project be finished by the following week, or it would be terminated>

As to the claim that scientists have yet to find a creator, I would simply reply obviously! How on earth are they going to witness the creator in action now. Who is to say that even if they could go back to then that the creator has any solid form i.e. it could just be energy. The point of my claim that something cannot come from nothing is that there is no way for nothingness to burst into somethingness without some form of catalyst. It may be possible, but the chances that it are seem miniscule to me and the chances that something created it (thunk Occams Razor) seem more likely. If you ask anyone who studies the big bang, the greatest mystery of it all is how it started. No one can know for sure, but all we know is that something had to have created the initial ball of mass and energy in order for the Big Bang to occur.

Finally, I would like to say that I in no way propose that the judeo-christian God exists as we think of it but rather that it seem highly likely that a being exists outside of our universe who have powers we cannot even imagine. I believe this being likely created our universe i.e. it is the creator. That is all that I was proposing.


----------



## LarsN (Nov 3, 2011)

The Bloody Talon said:


> Chuck Norris.
> (please don't tell anyone)


 
He already knows ...

I hate: twillight, the fact that americans doesn't understand that football is football and american football should be called american rugby, chili, every reality show


----------



## Weston (Nov 3, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> I agree this should not be an argument about religion thread, but I at least, do not believe my arguing skills in this area are sub par. In fact, I would say they are sup par if I may.





jskyler91 said:


> . Something cannot come from Nothing, therefore something had to have started everything.


 

The Cosmological argument is not a sup par argument.


----------



## hic0057 (Nov 3, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> Sooo, not to be rude (although there is no non rude way to say this), but I believe that you have the wrong definition of ultimatum as you use it is part A.
> 
> 
> As to the claim that scientists have yet to find a creator, I would simply reply obviously! How on earth are they going to witness the creator in action now. Who is to say that even if they could go back to then that the creator has any solid form i.e. it could just be energy. The point of my claim that something cannot come from nothing is that there is no way for nothingness to burst into somethingness without some form of catalyst. It may be possible, but the chances that it are seem miniscule to me and the chances that something created it (thunk Occams Razor) seem more likely. If you ask anyone who studies the big bang, the greatest mystery of it all is how it started. No one can know for sure, but all we know is that something had to have created the initial ball of mass and energy in order for the Big Bang to occur.
> ...



I agree with most that you say there and I know that I didn't use ULTIMATUM correctly. With scientist not finding a creator wasn't the point that I was trying to get across but instead that scientist haven't found any substance or whatever that is eternal. Meaning that everything we know have a start and end to it but there need to be something out there that doesn't have a start and an end to it but is eternal instead.Also with 'witnessing the creator in action' my point that I was trying to get across is for science to be science it needs to be observes otherwise it is just a theory. So far scientist haven't created something out of nothing.

Being a Christian I do believe that a god does exist. I have recently listen to some conferences lately about these sought of thing which has interested me a lot.

Also another point I would say is that scientist have never been able to create living at of non living which is one of the things evolutionist say happen.

Sorry for taking this thread off topic a bit.
Jskyler91: do you want to continue this discussion through pms?


----------



## jskyler91 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sounds good, I was about to propose that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 3, 2011)

I hate that religious people always seem to come out on top in religious debates because atheists don't care enough.
I'm not sure if this is uncommon.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 3, 2011)

Back to the subject of this thread:

Fridrich method, reduction, HTM counting (I don't think it's necessary to explain a zillionth time why)
Facebook (I really don't get why so many people have an obsession with that site. It sucks for many reasons.)
I would have put soccer in the list but given the large number of people who have already mentioned it it doesn't qualify as "thing everyone loves" anymore


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nuts

*Interpret that as you may*, I don't like most types except peanuts.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 3, 2011)

I remember a few years ago when I first saw 'Charlie the Unicorn', I found it pathetic and most of my friends thought it was really funny. 

On a side note:
Religion shouldn't have been brought up in the first place, I don't see how "almost everyone loves" religion (or atheism for that matter). 
This is not an Afghanistan forum where ~99.9% or the population is Islam. The thread title doesn't seem valid for religion/atheism/agnosticism/
Pascal's W... or whatever it might be.

I used to be a keen debater against religion, then I learnt how to respect other people's opinions. I also learnt that regardless of your views, religious debates on this forum get nowhere.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 3, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I also learnt that regardless of your views, religious debates on this forum get nowhere.


 
I think this is true for anywhere on the internet. 

On-topic: I hate my Guhong; Now that I have Zhanchi, I realize how bad my Guhong really was.


----------



## speedex (Nov 3, 2011)

well, harry potter


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 3, 2011)

Laptops
2x2x2
Michael Jackson
All **** like harry potter and twilight
Yogurt icecream
Tacobell
Coke
iOS


----------



## 4EverCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

Lobster


----------



## Athefre (Nov 3, 2011)

Not fully understanding points.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 3, 2011)

forgot to add OH and bld to my list D:


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 3, 2011)

U2 double flick
freeslice
religion
politics
junk food/alcohol
not going to the gym
old war movies/star wars/harry potter/lord of the rings


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Everyone loves guhongs, I kinda hate them. Although mine is actually decent now.


----------



## whauk (Nov 3, 2011)

nearly all that mainstream music


----------



## teller (Nov 3, 2011)

Mayonnaise.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 3, 2011)

People who hate twilight,
Arguing meaningless matters (like religion) with people who are not in a position to make any significant changes due to their opinions on the meaningless matter (Like almost everyone ever),
David Guetta,
Boy Bands,
FruityLoops,
Weetabix without half a kilo of sugar on top,
6x6,
Lynx deodorant (Axe in the US) (still use it though on occasion),
Warm rooms when trying to sleep,
Chinos,
Bananas,
Boiled Eggs.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't like Battlefield games


----------



## shelley (Nov 3, 2011)

People patting themselves on the back because they're so non-conformist and don't like doing what everyone else loves doing, because clearly everyone else is cattle and you're a special snowflake? 

I was reading through some of these responses and trying to think of some of my own, and I realized that for everything that "almost everyone [supposedly] loves", you'll find a sizeable group of haters if you know where to look. For everything I "hate," I'm sure there are plenty of like minded people somewhere.

And I don't understand the reasoning between hating a series of books, movies, TV show or other form of serialized entertainment. Entertainment doesn't shove itself down your throat. If you don't want it, don't expose yourself to it. Don't like it, sure. Being apathetic about it, why not? But actively hating something when you could very easily avoid it is silly and a waste of energy.

Oh, and all the religious arguing. We get it, you're an atheist. It's not like that's a new idea. If it's the time and place for a religious argument, then yes, go ahead with the arguing. If someone's using religious reasoning to trample on your rights, go for it. But you're not clever for bringing it up in a thread like this, and advertising that you're an atheist for no good reason is just as bad as you perceive other people advertising their love for Christ all over the place.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 3, 2011)

Analog clocks.


----------



## jrb (Nov 3, 2011)

Football
Peanut butter


----------



## ianography (Nov 3, 2011)

Weston said:


> Stop arguing religion. You're all terrible at it and you're all making me cry.


 
We all suck at arguing about religion, whether or not you're the Pope or a 14-year-old cuber with internet access.

Smooth cubes. While not everybody likes smooth cubes, the majority of my friends like them. I'm a crispy guy


----------



## RaresB (Nov 4, 2011)

ponies


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 4, 2011)

Stairway to Heaven



pwnAge said:


> ponies



agreed


----------



## Edward (Nov 4, 2011)

Spread Eagle tre flips 
Like this assery
EVeryone is doing them. It's forced style and I can't stand them.

What happened to Jason Lee style tres?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ketchup


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 4, 2011)

Catcher in the Rye
But there are more like me.


----------



## Carson (Nov 4, 2011)

Sports. I love to play sports, but I have no interest in watching, and think following a specific team is somewhat silly unless one has a "true" connection to the team.
Seafood. I don't eat seafood at all, the sight or smell of it makes me nauseous.
Console gaming. I love computer gaming, but I don't like consoles at all. Worst of all is that consoles are slowly killing computer gaming.
Salt. I can't stand the taste. I buy/order everything I can salt free or low sodium. I don't cook with it, and if it weren't for my wife using it I wouldn't even have any in my house.
Apple products. I don't like their philosophy ("don't listen to the consumer, they don't know what they want") and I find the operation of their devices clumsy and unintuitive.
Facebook. I used to like it, but a lot of their recent changes have been pretty horrible. I don't like their philosophy of "share everything." The only reason I still use it is because many of my friends/family refuse to switch to google+


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fried rice and Facebook


----------



## Louie (Nov 4, 2011)

Pink Floyd - Smart Phones - Wacky Tabacky


----------



## purplepirate (Nov 4, 2011)

kesha. oh wait...


----------



## Eleredo (Nov 4, 2011)

All sports
Apple (the company)
Gaming
Being a social and friendly citizen
Shopping
Festivities such as New Year, Christmas
Parties
Pop music


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 4, 2011)

Talking to people, large amounts of people, sleeping late, High school (as said above by Skullush, most people do), homeschool


----------



## yoyokidify (Nov 4, 2011)

Ketchup,
People,
Annoying non-cubers
Apple products,
Modern pop music,
Facebook,
Gaming,
Parties,
Going out with friends,
Justin bieber...


----------



## asportking (Nov 4, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> ponies


:O

Here's my list:
People who hate ponies
Popcorn
Eggs
Lady gaga/Justin Beiber/any of those kinds of people
Football
Basketball
People who hate ponies
Twitter
Highschool
And people who hate ponies


----------



## 4. (Nov 4, 2011)

I hate... 
Milk
MLP
Ice cubes in my drink
Cottage cheese
Mainstream pop music


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 4, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> Ketchup



Me too, that is the worst thing I know!


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Nov 18, 2011)

Bananas. I won't eat anything with banana in them, even if its just flavoured like a banana.
American spellings where "u" is left out. Colour =/= Color
Also I hate the fact agnostic and atheist is confused so much, probably because atheists get more attention. (Dunno if other people love it though :S)


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 18, 2011)

someone asking the same question more than once especially when i am explaining an obvious thing


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 18, 2011)

Jeans. Please can somebody explain to me why on earth they are popular?
Extremely uncomfortable, too warm, not cheap and an absolute nightmare when it rains...


----------



## stricgoogle (Nov 18, 2011)

Facebook and basically anything too wear on my legs that isn't for sport .


----------



## Axiys (Nov 18, 2011)

yoyokidify said:


> Justin bieber...


Every one hates him......


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 18, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Jeans. Please can somebody explain to me why on earth they are popular?
> Extremely uncomfortable, too warm, not cheap and an absolute nightmare when it rains...


 
OH WOW, I thought I was the only one :O


----------



## Axiys (Nov 18, 2011)

Achifaifa said:


> OH WOW, I thought I was the only one :O


 
Lol me too!


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Phisical excersise, Partys, Video Games.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 18, 2011)

Woo my thread is going beast!

On topic: Can people please post something that you hate and everyone loves? Most people are posting things that everyone hates, e.g. Justin Bieber.

I also hate American Dad


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 18, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Jeans. Please can somebody explain to me why on earth they are popular?
> Extremely uncomfortable, too warm, not cheap and an absolute nightmare when it rains...



I disagree. I think they are quite comfortable; not all jeans are expensive; they are durable and they look good. Also, a lot of things can be ruined by rain - like an iphone for example - but that doesn't make it a bad product.

I hate iphones.


----------



## jonlin (Nov 18, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> Fried rice and Facebook


 
No! Not Fried rice!
what I hate:
Facebook
Zhanchis
eggplant
Fried eggs
and simplifying radicals.


----------



## Owen (Nov 18, 2011)

Cubing. (Seriously)

And standards. I hate any sort of accepted standard.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 18, 2011)

How people hate any cube that isn't a Dayan.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2011)

The beach.


----------



## Owen (Nov 18, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> I also hate American Dad


 All of them?


----------



## maggotcuber (Nov 18, 2011)

Planking! Omg when that became popular I wanted to take on poop on anyone who did it.

The english language. There's so many random rules to it. Things like ox plural is oxen, foot plural is feet (following that logic moose plural should be meese.... But its not), weird isn't spelled wierd. I could go on lol probably write a whole essay on it xD

When people try to argue but don't have any idea what they are saying and have no logical sense in their argument.

The campaign of "spread the word to end the word." (The punctuation rule for parentheses: "______." Not "______". ). People find the word retarded offensive (or other words for that matter like bigger spick, etc). The word itself shouldn't be offensive but the way it is said should dictate its "meaning" you could use those words with possitive tones/inflictions.

Inspired by RNewms27: Call.of.Duty.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 18, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> I also hate American Dad


 
I hope you hate family guy more.

Hollywood
Reality shows
People
More People
Call of Duty
Guys other than me (exceptions)
Steak
A burger with tomato or lettuce
Eating in general
Stepbrothers

Will add more later


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 19, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> I hope you hate family guy more.
> 
> Hollywood
> Reality shows
> ...


 
You don't like eating? How do you feed then, like Robocop?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 19, 2011)

Most of these have been said before, but they probably still count because most people like them.

Apple products, especially Macs. iPhones, iPads and iPods are alright, because there isn't much you need to do on them that is productive, so you only need a simple interface. But Macs are just so impractical for getting stuff done. I also hate the fact that Apple doesn't follow the standards set by almost every other computer company, meaning if you use an apple product, almost all of your hardware and software has to be Apple as well. You also can't run .exe files on Macs, you can't buy the parts individually and build it yourself, and they are so overpriced that you are mostly just paying for the name. Also, Apple don't even use correct grammar (the first letter of the word is supposed to be a capital, not the second.)

Wearing jeans (though I probably haven't worn them for over 5 years)

Wearing shorts

Rich celebrities with little or no talent


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 21, 2011)

@RTCACameron: You can't really use grammar problems as an argument against apple. But plain and simple, if you're a filmmaker, designer, or audio editor Mac's are the better option. I also love the fact that Mac's can't get Windows viruses, because I've had my share of malware and it's not fun. But I digress. I really don't want to be in this argument very much.

Jeff Dunham
Football 
ice cream (although I'm a hypocrite because I'm eating some right now.)
steak 
My Chemical Romance 
Panic at the Disco's first album
anime shows (Most notably Naruto, InuYasha, and Bleach.)
Jersey Shore
Thanksgiving
professional porn
poetry
"funny" cat pictures
Athletes (and the ridiculously high salary that they don't deserve)


----------



## Hershey (Nov 21, 2011)

Skinny jeans.... Why the hell do other boys wear those?


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 21, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Skinny jeans.... Why the hell do other boys wear those?


They're probably comfortable.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 21, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> They're probably comfortable.


 
This. Plus, they're sexy.


----------



## pi.cubed (Nov 21, 2011)

*-* Swearing
*- *COD, Counterstrike and other shooting games
*- *Family Guy, American Dad, Simpsons and that show genre
*-* A lot of modern music
*-* Making fun of politicians ( or people in general)
*-* Dropping rubbish ( a lot of people do this, even if they don't 'love' it)

I think that's it...


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 21, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> *-* Swearing
> *- *COD, Counterstrike and other shooting games


Oh yeah! Call of Duty! But I'm actually thinking about giving it a chance.


> *- *Family Guy, American Dad, Simpsons and that show genre


That's another one, Family Guy. I used to love the show, now it's just...dull. Can't even watch the old episodes I used to think were funny.


> *-* Making fun of politicians ( or people in general)


You need to watch these:
BLR soundbite -Rick Perry
BLR soundbite - Herman Cain
BLR soundbite -Michele Bachmann
BLR soundbite - Mitt Romney
(I guess if you don't find them funny, at least other people might, and you ought to check out their other videos.)


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 23, 2011)

Life stinks...or does it?


----------



## tasguitar7 (Nov 23, 2011)

Apple, anything Apple, for the same reasons as RCTACameron and even more that stem from my background in programming.

Most video games

popular "music" or any other form of "music" written by one person, created on a computer by another, and then given the face and name of a third. (I believe it takes the skill and art out of music)

mexican food.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 23, 2011)

Smosh
RayWilliamJohnson
Family Guy
American Dad
LMFAO
SG guitars
Fred
I'm missing stuff but there's a few lol.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Jan 25, 2012)

I love spicey food like Ghost peper :3


----------



## xXxMCCALLxXx (Jan 25, 2012)

I know some other people have said this, but Call of Duty. I hate it, and it seems all of my friends love it. I am more of the Halo type personally. Oh, and I hate the song Don't Stop Believing, which most people seem to like.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 25, 2012)

tasguitar7 said:


> Apple, anything Apple, for the same reasons as RCTACameron and even more that stem from my background in programming.
> 
> Most video games
> 
> ...


 
Same, except for the Mexican food. I don't hate music, just how everyone loves it so much and how much space it occupies in pop culture.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 25, 2012)

I cant stand the feel of velvet (I refused to touch my at the time girlfriend when she wore anything velvet)


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 25, 2012)

I hate honey. I don't mind a very, very little quantity in something with strong flavour, but the taste of honey gives me nausea.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 25, 2012)

Pie, books, cheese, butter, milk, honey, books, doughnuts with any filling, rap/R&B, Macintosh/Apple, books, public schools (mainly the kids in them), pudding, books.
Water is okay, but I just don't like it much. I usually only drink it for sports.
I keep on editing this post because other posts in this thread are reminding me of things.
I don't like books, either.


----------



## Photon (Jan 25, 2012)

Music. I had this bad experience with singing lessons when I was eight. can't say I entirely "hate" it. I simply don't care for it.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 25, 2012)

I hate many, many sugary foods.
- Most cakes (ice cream is okay)
- Donuts
- Basically, sugary food with many eggs.

Edit: I hate eggs


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 25, 2012)

Ice cream, babies and young children, soccer.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 25, 2012)

I forgot: I hate java, google, facebook and steam with all my soul.


----------

